

Ask HN: From where do you hire remote developers? - avinassh

I am curious, to know from what all sources you find remote developers for your company&#x2F;start ups.<p>I know about monthly &#x27;Who is hiring&#x27; thread, so I am looking for other sources, if any. So where do you post?
======
MalcolmDiggs
If you're willing/able to chop the work into tiny digestable chunks then
Odesk.com or Elance.com might be a good fit. The downside is that sometimes it
takes longer to explain what you need done than it would be to just do it
yourself.

I've outsourced to a number of agencies, but typically they find you, not the
other way around (just check your LinkedIn inbox).

Angellist (angel.co) and Careers.stackoverflow.com are two places worth
sifting through. Typically pretty high-caliber devs.

And of course there is the Craigslist gigs section...sigh... which is actually
a good place to list a hiring ad if you're looking for outsource teams,
because 95% of the responses you receive will be from overseas.

------
tdfx
We've interviewed a number of quality candidates that replied to our post on
WeWorkRemotely.

~~~
mromanuk
Hi, I'm working on a jobs board website project. Do you have any pain point to
share?

edit: better question.

~~~
zura
Regarding remote job postings - make it clear if this is US-only remote or
world-wide.

Also - please make sure that it is easy to search for terms like "C++" and
"Go".

Regarding locations, it should be easy to search for "Remote" AND "C++" AND
"Europe".

------
joshcrowder
Hire freelancers on a monthly retainer, or look for agencies who work for hire

------
anthony_franco
We've found great developers on oDesk.

------
jawbone
we use hasgeeks for most of the req.

------
zzzzz_
I find work on gun.io

------
garysvpa
oDesk

Freelancer.com

Elance.com

------
tejasm
odesk.com

